# Deso/Gray in October



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

I picked up a permit for Deso/Gray in mid October. Anyone with any experience of what it's like then?

I'm guessing cool (maybe cold) nights, low water, and hopefully no bugs. I'm sure the Sand Wash flat water stretch will be invigorating.

Appreciate any beta.

Thanks,

- Jon


----------



## stuntsheriff (Jun 3, 2009)

One time we launched on october 6. The weather was great the first day but then got progressively worse. It was snowing by the time we got down toward range creek. It was my first private trip and I will never forget it.


location unknown


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

It will be cold. Like, below freezing cold.
The wind will be blowing up canyon. Smartly.
Water will be low. Really low.
No bears (hopefully), no bugs, no snakes.

But bring enough refreshments and dry warm clothes and you'll have a great trip!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Some friends did it mid October last year and got snowed on 3 days, but they went prepared and had a great time...so much so that they are doing another trip same time this year.


----------



## cahatch52 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have an Oct. 5 launch. I can give you an update after that. I have a couple of boating friends who have done Oct. Desos twice. One trip rained the entire trip the other one had warm days and cool clear nights. Beautiful trip.


----------



## danthefloatinman (Aug 1, 2014)

October is one of my favorite months to do Deso or Ladore. Yes you may have some snow, rain or sleet. But you may have sunny 55-60 degree weather too. It is a great time to hike and explore off the river as well. Bring a lot of warm clothes, sorrels, ditch boots, and lots of firewood and you'll have a great trip!


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Hmm, I was hoping for something more like this....

Green River October Weather 2014 - AccuWeather Forecast for UT 84525


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

central and southern Utah historically get a first snowstorm at the beginning of October and then a bigger one around Halloween. 

we have a launch either on the 17th or 19th, can't remember right now. those daytime averages should be about right for Green River Utah but that town also sees it highest precip totals in October, which is odd considering the regional monsoon patterns. Doubt it regularely gets that warm in the canyon proper considering its topography. We are going loaded for bear and short days but will be just as happy if its warm and have long days on the river.

excited to see Deso in the autumn.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Philip,

My start date is the 15th. Any idea about traditional flows by then, realizing this year's releases from FG dam have been high (but I doubt will continue into mid October). Can lightly loaded 14 and 16' rafts get down? Or may bring my 12.5' cat.

Also, cottonwoods still yellow then or leaves gone?

Thx.

- Jon


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Correction: Our launch date is Sat 10/18.


----------



## danthefloatinman (Aug 1, 2014)

Should mostly still be yellow and beautiful. I think any boat would work. I know i did it in a shredder. However the people in the 14' and 16' boats were dryer, there for slightly warmer.


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

My first wife and I did a Labor Day trip in 1998, it went so well we did a first week of Oct trip about 5 weeks later. We had a couple of chilly/drizzly days, but the rest of the trip was awesome. Sunny/60's during the day, around freezing at night (bundle up). We were fortunate enough to have about 2500 cfs, which I rather doubt you'll get. 

Zero bugs, almost zero other boaters, cottonwoods were still blazing - we even saw and photographed a sizable deer herd wading across the river, probably 25 head. Bottom line, if you haven't already determined, it can be really really nice out there...and it can be chilly/wet/slow. Bring warm clothes, bring more-than-usual firewood and firestarter, plan to get early morning starts on the river (days are shorter, you'll want a just-in-case-it-blows-like-crazy time allowance), and it could be a great trip.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

duct tape said:


> Philip,
> 
> My start date is the 15th. Any idea about traditional flows by then, realizing this year's releases from FG dam have been high (but I doubt will continue into mid October). Can lightly loaded 14 and 16' rafts get down? Or may bring my 12.5' cat.
> 
> ...


This will be our first autumn trip.

Average flows are supposedly around 2600-3000 cfs according to USGS data. 

We are bringing a 12 footer.

Cottonwoods....all depends on nighttime lows and the precip in the coming months.

Phillip


----------



## cahatch52 (Jan 6, 2010)

There is an notice some where out ther giving the flows for the Green. They will be letting more water out of F.G. than usual. I think it had something to do with the fish research. They are attempting to mimic what a normal pre dam flow would be. Lodore is coming up now. Looks really great for my 8-23-14 Lodore launch. If someone knows how to find it, post it. If my memory is correct the high release extends into October. Around 3000 cfs.


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

My very first Lodore trip was Oct 14 launch and we had excellent colors in the cottonwoods. Also came out in a dense fog on the last morning and though a little spooky as I had not done it before it was spectacular visually. We had nice days and nippy nights. Deso would be about the same regarding the cottonwoods, although the peak color dates change as much as 2 weeks from one year to the next.


----------



## mooreso (Jul 28, 2014)

*October Deso*

I floated solo on Deso the 1st week of October about 10 years ago. The river was at 1000 cfs, temps b/t 80 and 40, incredibly crisp and clear. No rain, no wind, no bugs, and I encountered one other group the entire week. Here's what surprised me: it was dark by 7pm. I was glad to have more than one good book. Have fun. I'm jealous.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

I did Sand Wash to Hite several years ago, and had incredibly variable weather. 

The first few days it was better than tolerable -- maybe 70's with lovely colors. Then very hard, cold rain for a few days, and not much fun. Past Green River we had a couple more days of somewhat better weather -- still not warm, but at least not raining hard. However, the day we reached the Confluence I had ice on my decks, and thrashed my arms to keep warm while my buddy signed us up for a camp at Spanish Bottom. 

While we waited at Spanish Bottom for some buddies coming down from Moab, the weather turned beautiful and warm. We ran the rapids in shorts and t-shirts.

Long way of saying, be ready for anything.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## Wavewrangler (Jun 12, 2013)

Just don't use Gil for your shuttle and you'll be fine


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SchubeCM (Jun 23, 2014)

This could be a GREAT fall trip. Plan a little extra time and shorter days. I am jealous!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Reposting this since I wasn't able to go last fall, but am looking at a mid-Oct trip again this year if there are no repeat work disasters.

Would like to hear more about water flows this year, bear encounters that late, and any updates from folks who went last fall but did not re-post.

Thx.

- Jon


----------

